# Can i clone during first week of flowering?



## BrianGreenLeaf (Mar 12, 2011)

So we cut a few nodes off the lower area of 2 of my plants earlier, and they didn't have any pistils growing in yet and what not. So i said fuck it throw em into the cloner. i read that if there clipped in early flowering stage that it will force them back into Veg is that true? 
basically im asking if they will die, grow roots and bud at the same time or go back to veg stage and i can plant them.
oh and they have only been on 12/12 for a little over a week.


----------



## tje22 (Mar 12, 2011)

They will be fine Ive cloned up to 2 weeks into flower with no problems.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2011)

yes u can, id go to 24 hours light to single them to grow.


----------



## BrianGreenLeaf (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah we have them in the 120 site ez cloner under three 4 foot fluorescent fixtures on 24 hour lighting.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2011)

then u have won.


----------



## BrianGreenLeaf (Mar 12, 2011)

aha thanks for the help


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2011)

what did u put for salution in ez cloner?


----------



## elfroggo (Mar 12, 2011)

I've cloned day of harvest and had it turn out, just takes longer.


----------



## lime73 (Mar 12, 2011)

they will be fine...just put them on a veg light cycle and they will root and grow for yah! if you keep them on a 12/12 they will continue to flower! but ive taken many at differewnt time of flowering and most will revert back to veg as elf said too....just takes longer...the further into flower the longer for them to revert back to veg but they will root! No worries though you just started the 12/12 so you will be good!


----------

